# Newbie



## janecara (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi  

My name is Jane and I am due to start tx with DE.

I have been maarried 7yrs and have been diagnosed with POF.  DH already has two children from previous relationship.  

I can't wait but I am anxious as I dont know what the tx will entail.  We are having to pay for tx as dh already has children but I don't which I feel very bitter about.  

Why can't we have tx on NHS when people who get pg by mistake and can have as many terminations as they want then get pg when it is convenient.  I work with someone who has done just that twice and I find it really hard to even speak to her as she is currently pg and can't stop talking about it.
Sorry to sound bitter and twisted just can't help it.

Anyway trying to think positive right now ready to start tx.

Thanks for listening


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi janecara,

It is so unfair isn't it?  I'd keep away from the lady you mentioned if you can, you don't want her to drain your positive energy - you'll need that for when you start treatment.

We've got a little boy conceived using donor sperm and are about to start treatment from #2.  It's been hard and heartbreaking at times but it is worth it in the end!  Stay positive and good luck for your treatment.

pippi xxxx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Jane and welcome to FF.. The women on here are extremely supportive so any gripes or questions then fire away..

I'm a bit like you I have POF but I am lucky enough to have had 2 kids already.. They are old kids now... My partner has no kids but we get a free go on the NHS... The reason we get a free go is due to a change in the law that states the person who doesnt have children gets the free go... This however has more or less only just come in, hence why my partner is the one getting it free.. Pls look into this more as your the one who doesnt have children.. You deserve to have IVF on the NHS hun...

I hope everything goes well, let me know how you get on

Take care

kim xxxx   *


----------



## janecara (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your replies they are very helpfull.

Unfortunately I cant keep away from the girl at work as she works for me (I use the word "works" loosely).

I am going to ask about the change in the law regarding the free teratment,

Thanks again

Jane


----------



## Mistry (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I know what you mean, I've been trying for 10 years without success using IUI and IVF and then finally went privately where I underwent an anti-malarean test which showed that I would need egg donation in order to become pregnant, but people around me seem always to be pregnant and now my younger brothers wife is also pregnant.  I'm happy for them but it's hard so I'm with you  

I've been recommended to go to IVI in Spain for DE which has a 55% success rate and I've read IM in Barcelona has been used frequently by members so I'm trying to find out more.  If anyone has any experience, I would be interested.  I've emailed IVI but haven't heard from them yet.

Keep positive it's the only way


----------

